# Trick terminology?



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got the names of actual features down now, but some trick terms are still eluding me:

Cab ____?
What's a McTwist?
Corked ___?
Melon grab vs. method grab vs. stalefish grab?
rodeo?

I think that's about all the ones i don't know that I can't figure out.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

cab comes from skateboarding its short for caballerial. its a fakie 360 (cab 5, cab 7, cab 9 etc.)where you pop off you nose while riding switch (popping of what would normally be your tail) a mctwist is an inverted 540 (its a weird twist of you shoulders so its not actually a flip but its inverted) a cork is where you do a backwards flip within a minimum rotation of 540. a melon is when you grab your backside edge inbetween your bindings with your forward hand, a method is a tweaked melon, you bend your knees so that your board is perpendicular to the ground, and a stalefish is basically doing a melon with your back hand, but most people tweak it 90 and grab near their back foot. 

oh i forgot about rodeos, i dont even know how to explain it so heres a video of a back rodeo 5 (dont ask me how its a 540 but it is)


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

so a switch + nollie + rotation = cab XYZ? interesting.

and yeah, that doesn't look like a 540 to me, and all i can tell is that most rodeo vids look like a straight up backflip to me, so that doesn't usually help much :/

Thanks for the other stuff.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

List of snowboard tricks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tekuboarder (Jan 4, 2011)

veazer said:


> I've got the names of actual features down now, but some trick terms are still eluding me:
> 
> Cab ____?
> What's a McTwist?
> ...


Cab is any switch frontside spin, named after Steve Caballero a trick that came from skateboarding. A half cab is a switch frontside 180

A McTwist is sort of a frontflip with a 540 rotation usually performed on the frontside wall of a half-pipe. McTwist 

A melon grab is where the front hand grabs the heel edge of the board near the front binding. you can grab right in front of the binding or right after the binding. Just don't grab too close the nose, that is considered bad style.

A method grab is a tweaked melon grab where you bone (extend) out the back leg and push the board down the hill. There are probably 3 famous method grabs, the Terje method grab, the jamie lynn method and the Lindsey Jacobellis method grab (you know where you are in the lead on the last jump towards a gold medal, do a method on the last jump, fall and finish in 2nd ). Considered the pinnacle grab that defines your style. how to do a method grab with pat moore ttr video about the method

A stalefish is where the back hand grabs the heel edge in between the bindings. In order to make the grab a little easier and to add lots of style you sort of turn the board 90 degrees (down the hill) and then do the grab. stalefish in halfpipe stalefish


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

one other question... why do people's free hands always go way away from them during a grab? like in the pics you posted... stalefish grabs the front hand is like way up above their head and stuff?


----------



## tekuboarder (Jan 4, 2011)

to look better for pictures... stability in the air... honestly i have no clue :dunno:


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

> one other question... why do people's free hands always go way away from them during a grab? like in the pics you posted... stalefish grabs the front hand is like way up above their head and stuff?


 it just sortof happens naturally. alot of good riders will force themselves to keep their hands down...







(Torstein Horgmo) but some dont bother







(T rice)


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

mrjimyjohn said:


> a mctwist is an inverted 540 (its a weird twist of you shoulders so its not actually a flip but its inverted) a cork is where you do a backwards flip within a minimum rotation of 540.


Correct me if I'm wrong but my understanding is a McTwist is a forward flipping backside spin with a melon grab and a minimum spin of 540. You basically end up throwing your front shoulder diagonally towards your rear foot while grabbing melon (Front hand between bindings) and with a front flip. Also a corked spin is basically any off axis spin, with a corked spin you either throw your shoulders away (Frontside) or towards (Basckside) your rear foot. Then lastly a rodeo is corked spin that is either frontside or backside with a backflip (Kind of the opposite of a McTwist). This is where i might be wrong but... A corked spin technically isn't actually a inverted maneuver unless the spin is performed in a pipe(?) because your trajectory is straight up and down (Well more diagonally down the piped).

Couple Examples:
FS Rodeo 540:





FS Cork 540 (Title Is Wrong):





BS Rodeo 540:





BS Cork 540:





Double Corks are basically when you end up sideways (Corked) two times and the degrees it's spun along with all the examples above depends on how hard you throw the spin.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

If you want to go technical a mctwist is a a forward flipping backside 540 hit in a halfpipe, originally for us old-schoolers it was only if you grabbed mute (front hand, toeside edge, between feet). To me a melon grab (short for melancholy) isn't just a heelside grab with your front hand, it's tweaking out your front leg while doing it. Otherwise it'd be a lien grab. So many people have different opinions so it's kinda hit or miss with a lot of stuff.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Deviant said:


> To me a melon grab (short for melancholy) isn't just a heelside grab with your front hand, it's tweaking out your front leg while doing it. Otherwise it'd be a lien grab. So many people have different opinions so it's kinda hit or miss with a lot of stuff.


 i 100% agree. 90% of snowboard tricks came from skateboarding where you have free movement of your feet, in which case your right about a melon, it needs to be boned. but with snowboarding tweaking your front foot is awkward so most people(myself :laugh: ) dont bother


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Qball said:


> List of snowboard tricks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 that doesnt have beef curtains!


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

mrjimyjohn said:


> that doesnt have beef curtains!


+1 for beef curtains!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

veazer said:


> one other question... why do people's free hands always go way away from them during a grab? like in the pics you posted... stalefish grabs the front hand is like way up above their head and stuff?


Style!



mrjimyjohn said:


> i 100% agree. 90% of snowboard tricks came from skateboarding where you have free movement of your feet, in which case your right about a melon, it needs to be boned. but with snowboarding tweaking your front foot is awkward so most people(myself :laugh: ) dont bother


I don't find it hard to tweak my front foot...Maybe my back foot tho.
Indys are also supposed to be grabbed with your knees tucked under, not thru the knees. But I can forgive snowboards for doing it thru the knees.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Shifty, when you spin the board 90 degrees in the air and bring it back the way you started.
And then don't forget the rewind. When you spin 180 or more and reverse it in the air.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I just found out I've been mis-using a term. I thought 'hip' referred to the ramp of a jump (the part before the knuckle), but I'm told it's an angled hit like the corner of a pyramid.

I can't keep up....


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

A Rodeo is a 540 and a backflip, its just that the 360 is done so smoothly with the flip its hard to see, by the time your upside down your pretty much around 270 and only the last 180 out to fakie is really noticable.

A cab is a fakie ollie, not switch.. you pop off your tail and rotate 360, or half cab is 180. cab 7's, 9's etc.

Cork... lets set this right, it is not inverted, or it is inverted (lol) and it is not a 540 (but could be).

It means to spin off axis (like a corkscrew), you have to do at least a 360 to cork, and the variance of your cork is anything from a little corked, to inverted. If your going to do a corked 3, drop your shoulder and do something like a roundhouse kick where your feet come up sideways and then you come back around to your feet to stomp. Its really just adding some style to your spins.

Double cork is not cork x2, it means your breaking axis twice, so like a cork 7 means you did a 720 and broke axis twice, once per 360. Some riders actually get completely inverted during their corks, like Torstein Horgmo... he sick at it.

And last... riders throw an arm up to gain balance in the air.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Funny, I was googling this stuff earlier before this thread popped up. I'm trying to find out what you call it when people spin on the hill seemlessly switching to switch but without leaving the ground.

Is that just a spin? Does it even have a name?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Funny, I was googling this stuff earlier before this thread popped up. I'm trying to find out what you call it when people spin on the hill seemlessly switching to switch but without leaving the ground.
> 
> Is that just a spin? Does it even have a name?


This would be a Revert.

Could be done fakie to regular, regular to fakie, fs or bs.

If your doing it on the nose or tail like a flatland trick it would be a Roll, and if you slide it it would be a blunt slide, nose slide, or tail slide... and of course you could get there in a press also. But what you descibed is just a plain old revert. This was a skateboard term back in the old days when guys didn't do much switch, so if you landed fakie you would revert. So like a kick flip to fakie to revert.

BTW... you can't do a McTwist off a jump, its called a Misty Flip, a McTwist is a halfpipe trick.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Casual said:


> A cab is a fakie ollie, not switch.. you pop off your tail and rotate 360, or half cab is 180. cab 7's, 9's etc.


Forgive me because I was never real good at terminology. I get that in skate, fakie is riding your normal stance (Goofy for me) backwards and switch is riding your opposite stance (Regular for me) forwards. But in snowboarding, since our feet are fixed, if we switch our lead foot, aren't we technically riding fakie? Would switch only apply with symmetrical stance on a true twin board? I never quite got that and just use fakie and switch interchangebly which i know might be wrong. By his post, I can guess where Casual stands, but what does everyone else think?

Also, if you are riding switch, and jump off your back leg, are you doing an ollie or nollie? On one hand, you are weighting your back leg, but since you are riding switch, you are popping off the nose of your board. 

Just a couple stupid questions that I'd like to get straight


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

sook said:


> Forgive me because I was never real good at terminology. I get that in skate, fakie is riding your normal stance (Goofy for me) backwards and switch is riding your opposite stance (Regular for me) forwards. But in snowboarding, since our feet are fixed, if we switch our lead foot, aren't we technically riding fakie? Would switch only apply with symmetrical stance on a true twin board? I never quite got that and just use fakie and switch interchangebly which i know might be wrong. By his post, I can guess where Casual stands, but what does everyone else think?
> 
> Also, if you are riding switch, and jump off your back leg, are you doing an ollie or nollie? On one hand, you are weighting your back leg, but since you are riding switch, you are popping off the nose of your board.
> 
> Just a couple stupid questions that I'd like to get straight


Here's my two cents (worth a dollar on Ebay)

If your approach is on your opposite stance and your going for a trick it is switch. So if you are regular, and your going in goofy and doing a straight air, it would be switch.

If you do a regular 180, you land fakie... but if you keep riding that out now your riding switch... does that make sense? I think it has more to do with what you are doing. I am specific about the cab, because it is a specific trick, its not a switch nollie 360... its a cabellario, thus fakie by definition, but you dont call it a fakie ollie 360 either, you call it a cab.

So I guess what I'm saying is, if your in control and riding your opposite stance your riding switch, regardless of your setup. If your just landing something fakie, it is just that. You dont "ride" fakie. And yes, you could say you land switch, but it doesn't sound right to me.

For your last question - switch ollie.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i didn't know methods were specific to grabbing your heel edge lol

is there a name for my poorly executed lazy version of a method that i normally do? basically in the air, i kick my legs back, reach around the bottom of my board with my front hand and pull on the toe side as hard as i can, the harder i pull, the cooler i imagine my grab to look in the air because i'll be real bendy in the air, although i don't really have pictures or anyone who can confirm lol.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

jyuen said:


> i didn't know methods were specific to grabbing your heel edge lol
> 
> is there a name for my poorly executed lazy version of a method that i normally do? basically in the air, i kick my legs back, reach around the bottom of my board with my front hand and pull on the toe side as hard as i can, the harder i pull, the cooler i imagine my grab to look in the air because i'll be real bendy in the air, although i don't really have pictures or anyone who can confirm lol.


Sounds like a Japan Air... How is that lazy lol? I think its harder than a method because you grab your toe side edge. Google it and see if thats what your doing.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Casual said:


> Sounds like a Japan Air... How is that lazy lol? I think its harder than a method because you grab your toe side edge. Google it and see if thats what your doing.


i think it's lazy because once i manage to grab the front edge, i just have to pull with my arm and i don't have to keep my legs back or anything lol... i think i started doing it this way because the board kept slipping out of my hand when i was grabbing the heel side


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Casual said:


> Here's my two cents (worth a dollar on Ebay)
> 
> If your approach is on your opposite stance and your going for a trick it is switch. So if you are regular, and your going in goofy and doing a straight air, it would be switch.
> 
> ...


Thats kind of what I thought. I usually say swtich when just riding my opposite stance or approaching a trick. I say fakie when landing a trick opposite my normal stance. 

As for switch ollie (or sometimes I say fakie ollie because its a "trick"), someone told me it was a nollie because the snowboard has a predefined nose and tail, even if its only defined by the graphics. I guess both sides can be argued, but coming from a skate background I would say switch ollie too. To each their own...


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a question. If you approach a jump straight, and do a frontflip with a 180 or 360 bs spin in it, what is that called?
Are there any good pages for trick terminoligy with animations? I find most of them are saying opposite things


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

init said:


> I got a question. If you approach a jump straight, and do a frontflip with a 180 or 360 bs spin in it, what is that called?
> Are there any good pages for trick terminoligy with animations? I find most of them are saying opposite things


depends how you spin the frontflip. if you spin it forward (like a cartwheel) and do a spin i dont think it has a name. unless you spin a 540 like this (below) then its caled a mctwist. im not sure if its called a mctwist on a jump though, because a mctwist is a halfpipe trick. if you do a backflip with a spin, then its called a rodeo.




this is a rodeo 540:


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

mrjimyjohn said:


> depends how you spin the frontflip. if you spin it forward (like a cartwheel) and do a spin i dont think it has a name. unless you spin a 540 like this (below) then its caled a mctwist. im not sure if its called a mctwist on a jump though, because a mctwist is a halfpipe trick. if you do a backflip with a spin, then its called a rodeo.


Thank you! I meant like a regular frontflip, not a barrelroll type. I read somewhere that a mctwist on a regular jump is called a misty? Then again, some other site called it something else :dunno:


----------

